# Spare wheel



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi all.. just occured to me that I have never seen a spare wheel with my RV... (only driven it once!)

thinking about it, the rear and front wheels are different anyway.. Do we all need to have tyres changed on side of road, when punctured? , or use get you home goo..

J


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spare Tyre*

Hello

Some of the 2007 UK models do not have a spare tyre either, but do have a "get you home kit" - I do not know what that does!

Maybe there is something similar available for RVs.

Can I ask the RV'ers what the availability and ease of access to new tyres for RVs is? Are they the same size as a UK 12 tonne lorry for example?

Russell


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

it is unlikely you will be able to change a wheel yourself. needs pretty heavy tools, and you would have to jack up on the hydraulics, which is not recommended for this purpose, although this may be "cover your a***" by the manufacturers. so you have to call out a truck to change the wheel in any case. however, the right sized tyres are not always easy to get in a hurry. then, of course, if a rear tyre goes, you may not notice straight away, in which case the second one will go for sure under overload conditions. i carry a spare, and have remote pressure monitors so that this last situation can't occur.

des


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi,

You'll find the front and rear wheels are the same, the rear is a 'dually' arrangment and basically the outer wheel is turned round. As to a spare I believe it is normal at the age of your RV to have one, ie I'd suspect it's gotten 'lost' over the years, it's not the sort of thing you'd miss looking round the RV.

I know for cars you can get things like tyre weld, stuff you spray in via the valve of a punctured tyre to get you home, though I've never heard anyone with anything good to say about the stuff but whether there is something similar for truck tyres I don't know.

RE are RV tyres the same as UK, ours certainly arn't, they are 16.5 and I can't find anyone listing that size in the UK, though from an earlier post I remember someone suggesting ATS as the had ties with Goodyear (I think) and could get most sizes ultimatly.

Si.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks all..

will have a look under it later 


J

agree with the heavy tools aspect...!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi J 

Planning to travel far and wide to counties where there may be few breakdown trucks or garages I decided I must have a spare AND the ability not only to change a wheel but to repair it too .. 

First I had to import a rim from the states courtesy of Stateside Tuning, cost about £250. I then bought a good second hand tyre from a commercial tyre dealer, cost £45 (new is about £300) 

An 8 ton jack, axle stands, 3/4" socket and T bar + a scaffold pole were then procured. oh yes, and a garden spade.. I'll explain in a bit. 

When I was having the tyre fitted I asked the fitter how they repaired punctures in commercial tyres. He brought out his 'kit', a round file, large needle type tool and a box of rubber repair material. 
He gave me a demo and to cut a long story short I purchased said tools and rubber 'string' about £30 

Oh yes, the spade, George has 22.5" wheels which weigh in about 100lbs, 
to facilitate alignment when refitting the space is slide under the tyre and used to lift it .. a squirt of washing up liquid on the spade makes it child's play. This works a treat as I had occasion to change a front tyre in France, it would have been a real struggle without it. 

Another tool you need is a really good commercial 12v compressor,( not a Halfords one. ) or if you have air brakes as George has fit an air line with commercial inflation gauge.

PS.

A trailer is then required to carry all the kit ... cheaper to join the AA :lol: :lol: :lol: but as I said at the outset, the AA don't patrol Southern Morocco and I MUST be independant.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

very clear Jim, thanks 

yes I would certainly want every concievable spare, in Morocco...!

J


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

You are very welcome J.. 

If you haven't got a spare wheel and you don't feel able or inclined to tackle changing on your own I would advise carrying just a spare tyre.

RVs have odd sizes not always available, that way you won't be stranded waiting till one is procured by the breakdown service who no doubt would add a premium for their service..


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thats ok I would happily have a go..  I am a reasonable mechanic ...

tyre wise, starting to worry, didn't know they were so expensive.. one of my rear's has started suffering from UV ageing i think.. MOT in May, guessing small cracks will fail it. (apart from the saftey angle)

Dont really intend to use the van on road until then so wont do much in the short term...


----------



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

on one of our trips to spain got a flat on way down no prob fitted spare, 
our 32 ft gulfsream on a ford chassis run silly 16 inch wheels with a ten ply rated trye, whilst there tried to get a trye no joy 2 weeks and tried everywhere lucky my dad speaks the lingo got a second hand one close to size lucky really as ran over something on way home blew tyre,
would not dream of running without spare, bought 6 new tryes cooper brand for 600, bottle jack large socket gear and a bit of common sense


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> MOT in May, guessing small cracks will fail it


Cracking in its self is not an mot fail,just an advise
Cuts in excess if 1 inch long will fail, or smaller if deep and expose any part of the cords 
Geo


----------

